# Region II State Champs - Cleveland Warmer - SCH Pittsburgh



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Region II PA State On-Road Championships*
_a Cleveland warm up race_
Steel City Hobbies will be hosting the ROAR Region II PA State Champs on Saturday, November 12, 2005. SCH is happy to support all the tracks around us and we wanted to provide a warm up race for the biggie next door in Cleveland, Ohio.
Entry form coming soon.
_We suggest all Non-Roar racers send in membership forms directly to ROAR. 
ROAR membership not required to pre-enter. _
Race Entry Forms can be mailed to the store or you can sign up at the shop. (Entry Form TBD) 
Track ROAR # 2113

*When:* November 12, 2005
*Time:* Doors open 8am; Racing starts at Noon - 3 heats & 1 Main 
*Where:* Steel City Hobbies Racing facility
*How much:*
$20 early entry fee _(Due by Saturday, Nov. 5th) _
$25 entry fee 1st Class ; $15 2nd; $10 - 3rd and higher
*Classes:*
• Stock
• 19 Turn Modified
• 1/12th Scale Stock 
*Optional Classes:* _(Must have 5 or more PRE-ENTRIES to run these classes)_
• Mod Sedan
• 19-T 1/12th Scale
• Mod 1/12th Scale
• Mini-Coopers
• Masters Sedan
• Novice Sedan
• Other??? 
_We need to require a minimum of 5 pre entries per class due to pre-ordering trophies and supplies. Also, there must be at least 12 entries for the optional classes in order for trophies to be awarded._

*Motor Rules:* ROAR approved stock motors (no Binaries or Hybrid allowed) and fixed timing 19-turn only. 
*Mini Coopers:* Tamiya TCS rules will be followed.
*Batteries:* 3600, 3700 and 3800 batteries allowed.
*Bodies:* Most bodies allowed - not in ROAR rule book. Info TBD. 

More info: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/05FallRoadCourseChamps.shtml

*Hotel Info:*
Knights Inn 
111 Hickory Grade Rd. (I-79/Hwy. 50 Old Exit 11)
Bridgeville, PA 15017 412.221.8110 
_Other hotel info upon request_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The track is 90'x36' Ozite that was laid down this past Feb. The track will be open the whole week prior to the race for practice. We plan on using 2" PVC all the way around (not road rails).
This should be a fun race with all types of talent to watch or race against!
More more info, keep posted to the website for updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I have a feeling the top 3 classes will be:
Stock Sedan
1/12th Scale Stock
19T Sedan... 

If anyone wants any special parts, let the shop know now so we can make sure we have it in for you. 

Keep in mind, we are talking about a pre-race radio sale soon so think about the Spektrum series! Any comments or suggestions, let us know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Parts stock*

Entry forms at the track... We will post on the website soon.


----------



## RC Runner (Mar 13, 2004)

where do you write in the class you want on the form? what happens if there are not more than 5 pre entries and 5 guys show up on race day and want to race? hope to be in town with visiting family so i want to try to come by to see what is going on. you have a nice facility and want to give it a whirl with any chance i get.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

If you want to "write-in" a class, just write it in the class section or anywhere where we can read it clearly. We have to have 5 pre-entries to run a class... that is the best way for the SCH staff to preplan for the event. (Same with the Oval champs in 2 weeks)
This will be a fun event as it is starting to shape up nicely.
The "prizes" are not going to be elaborate because we are keeping the entry fee CHEAP! We want to provide an opportunity for EVERYONE to race, as everyone deserves a chance to compete in the areas largest organized championship. Besides that, this is a warm up for the big dogs next door (Cleveland Champs) so lets have some fun with it.

We will be raffling off Steelers Game Tickets as well… just to add that to the pie.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

is there a motor limit for mod sedan and what is it, and is there a limit on how far you can cut down the tires and what is it? 

thanks tim


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Are personal transponders required?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Tim,
We are going by ROAR Rules of course. On the motors, there are limits. Personally, I am not the ROAR gu-ru, but all of your answers are here:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Flyers/2005RulesROAR.pdf
If you can't find it, email me and I will get you the specifics.
MR



TRossiter said:


> is there a motor limit for mod sedan and what is it, and is there a limit on how far you can cut down the tires and what is it?
> 
> thanks tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
No. We encourage PTs of course, but we will have the hand outs as usual.
Most large races these days such as the Cleveland Indoor Champs require PTs. We are trying to be as close to this race to prepair drivers who are heading out to races such as these.
SCH sells PTs for $89 bucks I believe... that would be cheaper than AMB since you pay no shipping. The price is like the stock market... they can change without warning.
MR


Eric_O said:


> Are personal transponders required?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Hotel Info*

SCH struck a deal with:
Knights Inn 
111 Hickory Grade Rd. (I-79/Hwy. 50 Old Exit 11)
Bridgeville, PA 15017 412.221.8110 
$44.95 for a room
If you mention the Steel City Hobbies race, you will get the discount. 

Currently we are set-up for the Oval race next week. But we should be able to hold the pricing for the 12th of November as well. Something to think about now and to plan ahead if you are going to make the trip.

More Hotel Information upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Pre-Entry's*

We have been receiving entries almost daily so that is very cool! Stock and 1/12th scale are building nicely.

Also, the pits have been swept, cleaned, scrubbed and repainted... the facility looks like new so please help keep it looking that way! We have had a few slobs in the past (who doesn't) but now that we are as clean as an operating room, we want to try to keep it that way for YOU! Please use a pit towel, and use the trashcans, and pee in the bowl and not on the rim. :thumbsup: Ok, we have not had that problem, but you know what I mean. 

MR


----------

